# Fleas Treatment. I need Help Urgent!



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

I wonder if anyone finally found something that really works for fleas.
I been using DE and ACV, but I just find out fleas in my cats and my Pomeranian. The Boxers I did not check them yet. 
What I should do to get rid of it?
Also, I will like to buy the Avon Skin a Soft, but I don't know what is the one that you guys use.
I have an outdoor/indoor cat and he has infested the house and all the pets. I don't know what else to do!


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

I found a few fleas on my dogs in Sept. I tried DE and ACV (which they hate), too. But the thing that really worked for me was to bathe them: I filled the bathtub with about 6" of water, stuck them in the tub, then soaked them starting at the neck and working my way down their back and legs. The theory is that the fleas will run away from the spray, down the legs, and drown in the tub. After wetting the dogs, shampoo and rinse, again starting at the neck and working the way back. The head and muzzle I clean with a cloth to avoid getting water in their ears.

Not sure if the cats will put up with this  But it worked perfectly for my dogs, and I haven't seen a flea since. Also, if you think there may be some fleas inside your house, make sure to wash all the bedding and vacuum the house on the same day you was the dogs and cats.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

I really need to stop it, because the fleas was almost eating alive a female cat that I rescued and she is not friendly at all. So, when I found fleas in Phoebe I assumed that all of them will have fleas too. I have to run all over the house to be able to catch her and she has fle bites in her neck. I went to my vet and got Capstar and give one to everyone. Also, got Adam dip and all the cats and Pheobe got a dip bath with it. I know it is not safe, but at this point I have to do something to stop this. Dog beds are all clean and tomorrow a big cleaning day at my house.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm sorry - I know it is awful to have a bunch of fleas in the house. They are hard to get rid of, that's for sure.


----------



## maplewood (Apr 14, 2011)

Boxers&Pom's Mom said:


> I have an outdoor/indoor cat and he has infested the house and all the pets. I don't know what else to do!


IMHO This is your problem. He's probably picking them up and bringing them into the house and yard. Make him an indoor cat, thus reducing chances he'll bring fleas home or stickly an outside cat and treat for fleas him regularly.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

maplewood said:


> IMHO This is your problem. He's probably picking them up and bringing them into the house and yard. Make him an indoor cat, thus reducing chances he'll bring fleas home or stickly an outside cat and treat for fleas him regularly.


He was an indoor cat, but my husband ( sneaky) show him to go outside. He is a Ragdoll and I can not keep him outside only. You don't have an idea how many arguments my husband and I have because of it. I am agree it is causing it. I am going to make hubby to spend some money in flea products to see if he learn his lesson. It is very anoying!


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm not sure if you can get it where you are, but if you have carpet, Borax 20 mule team laundry booster works REALLY well if you have an infestation. Just sprinkle on the carpet like a regular carpet cleaner, let it sit a while and vacuum up. I had a HORRIBLE flea infestation years ago when I baby sat my uncles cat. This was the only thing that worked for getting rid of the fleas in the carpets. I'd never come across a problem like that before....they must have been superfleas!

I know it's not the safest product. But, It's still safer than a lot of commercial pesticides on the market.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

IslandPaws4Raw said:


> I'm not sure if you can get it where you are, but if you have carpet, Borax 20 mule team laundry booster works REALLY well if you have an infestation. Just sprinkle on the carpet like a regular carpet cleaner, let it sit a while and vacuum up. I had a HORRIBLE flea infestation years ago when I baby sat my uncles cat. This was the only thing that worked for getting rid of the fleas in the carpets. I'd never come across a problem like that before....they must have been superfleas!
> 
> I know it's not the safest product. But, It's still safer than a lot of commercial pesticides on the market.


I found it in a local Walmart. I am going to try it in my carpets too. Thank You!!


----------

